# Diabetes News 23/01/09



## Admin (Jan 23, 2009)

*Politics.co.uk*
'Diabetes UK: MPs Keith Vaz and Adrian Sanders win Diabetes UK parliamentary awards '. http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-formers/press-releases/diabetes-uk-mps-keith-vaz-and-adrian-sanders-win-diabetes-uk-parliamentary-awards-$1262668$1232916.htm


----------

